# Houston Bottle Show



## nhpharm (Jul 9, 2015)

Houston bottle show is coming up this Saturday (July 11, Friday July 10 early buying).  This is the only show in the entire state of Texas and is a very good show with something for everyone...I've always sold well and bought well at this show  It is also one of the few shows in the US that is not put on by a club; Barbara has single-handedly kept this show alive.  Please come and support it! I am bringing a nice selection of lower-end historical flasks, some nice fresh-dug Texas stuff, and a bunch of other stuff


----------

